

Ask YC:  Who's doing new desktop apps? - tjr

Web applications seem to be all the rage right now, and rightfully so.  Just curious to discuss the state of the art and state of utility of desktop applications.
======
cperciva
We had this discussion 52 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=73112>

~~~
tjr
Sorry for the repost then, and thank you for the link!

------
dhouston
<http://getdropbox.com>

------
hhm
I am / was, for enterprise (advergaming for expositions and such). Now I'm
getting interested by the computer vision world...

------
dfranke
I am, but it's for developers, not end-users.

------
dougfort
We just launched SpiderOak: <http://www.spideroak.com>

------
terpua
We are doing one as part of a desktop/web app.

